# Can you help?



## RandyMac (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## RandyMac (Sep 11, 2013)

Today marks 1 month since Thom was due home. There is still no sign or clue as to what may have happened to him. With no official search on going , Thoms family still prays for some resolution. Thoms brother Jerry and nephew Ryan are up searching the area again today through Thursday. 
There is still a $10,000 reward for information leading to Thoms recovery being offered by private parties outside of Thoms immediate family. If any local hikers or hunters are in the Found Lake area please keep an eye out for anything that looks out of place and investigate it.


----------



## lowandslow (Sep 17, 2013)

*I'll pray*

I'll pray for tom's safe return, Good luck in the search.


----------

